# No voe mahoton, meitit pästähän taasen tänne.



## curebox

Hello and thanks in advance if anyone can translate this dialect for me.  Again, this seems to be a posting in heavy dialect.

No voe mahoton, meitit pästähän taasen tänne.
Mie en ossoo mitheen murretta joten puhua puklauttelen kaekkia sekaasi ihavvuan kirijoottamisen ilosta.

kah, miulla tuppaamahan olevan tuo sammoo ongelmata myäs.

I can't find any online translator to help with this!


----------



## Hakro

This what they say:

_What a wonder, they let us come in here again.
I don't know any dialect, so I talk all of them mixed just for the fun of writing.

Well, I seem to have the same problem, too._

As they say, they don't know any dialect and that's why they use also words and forms that are incorrect for any dialect. This doesn't sound very clever.


----------



## curebox

Thank you, Hakro.  I appreciate your help.  These members are obviously trying to be obscure so that moderators cannot understand what they are saying.


----------



## Hakro

Any Finn can understand what they are saying. I think they are just some stupid guys.


----------



## curebox

It is actually two women speaking this time.  I hope they stop the nonsense soon.  Thanks again...there is no way I would have ever made sense of that!


----------



## Hakro

If you're interested, I could give you a "translation" into proper Finnish:

 No voe mahoton, meitit pästähän taasen tänne.
_No voi mahdotonta, meidät päästetään taas tänne._
 Mie en ossoo mitheen murretta joten puhua puklauttelen kaekkia sekaasi ihavvuan kirijoottamisen ilosta.
_Minä en osaa mitään murretta, joten puhun (there is no proper equivalent for "puklauttelen") kaikkia sekaisin ihan vain kirjoittamisen ilosta._
 kah, miulla tuppaamahan olevan tuo sammoo ongelmata myäs.
_Kas, minulla tuppaa olemaan tuota samaa ongelmaa myös._

But I'm afraid that still no online translator can translate it.


----------



## curebox

Again, thank you so much, Hakro.  Even if an online translator can't help, at least I can see the proper forms of the words.(I believe this a "game" to them to try to confuse and irritate the moderators.) :-(


----------

